
Ask HN: What interesting tech videos have you watched recently (3 – 6 months)? - vram22
If the question seems too broad, I can narrow it down by specifying some tech topics. But for this first cut, I thought of leaving it open, just qualifed by &quot;tech&quot;. One reason for that is because that there is often cross-pollination of ideas when you read or watch topics from other fields than your own (main ones). But also because it&#x27;s fun to read&#x2F;watch stuff outside your own areas anyway, regardless of the benefits ...
======
davismwfl
I watched some past talks from Scott Myers in the last few months. I can
always learn things listening to his talks, even ones I have already heard. He
is always a good resource to learn more if you are into C/C++ work.

I also keep up with AWS video's that are released for product and use cases to
see/learn how/what other people are doing.

~~~
vram22
Hi Mark, then you might like Scott Meyers' talk: The Last Thing D Needs, at
DConf 2014:

[https://youtu.be/48kP_Ssg2eY](https://youtu.be/48kP_Ssg2eY)

~~~
davismwfl
Just wanted to say thanks again for that link. I watched it today and was
reminded of some rules and found some I didn't know, so awesome.

~~~
vram22
Very cool, and welcome! I liked it too.

------
8note
This was interesting:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QM1iUe6IofM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QM1iUe6IofM)

~~~
vram22
Thanks for the link.

Couple of points:

\- it goes into a loop for me, after a few minutes, and back to the start, or
so it seems.

\- I get put off by overhyped self-acclamations (if that's the right word),
like: "This is the most important programming video you will ever watch" \-
which occurs in it.

\- it even stays on that above claim, for a lot longer than it takes to read
it.

Some amount of claims is fine (without that, no one might bother checking it
out), but after that they should let us check out and judge for ourselves.

Edit: typo

------
icpmacdo
Real world security by Alex Stamos

[https://www.facebook.com/alex.stamos/videos/1015411529299792...](https://www.facebook.com/alex.stamos/videos/10154115292997929/?ref=notif&notif_t=live_video&notif_id=1460665898108866)

~~~
vram22
Thanks, will check that out.

------
gravypod
This is another great resource:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JxAXlJEmNMg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JxAXlJEmNMg)

~~~
bbcbasic
Crockford on JS

------
vram22
BTW, thanks to all those who answer(ed).

------
vram22
Here is one I saw recently:

Why I love D: Erich Gubler at DConf 2015:

[https://youtu.be/jNQF3m5e2l0](https://youtu.be/jNQF3m5e2l0)

~~~
vram22
That video is actually part of a series on D, seems to be associated with UVU
- Utah Valley University - in some way. There are other videos in the series,
such as by Walter Bright (creator of D), Andrei Alexandrescu and Adam Ruppe.
Checking them out over time.

------
bbcbasic
Robert Harper Type Theory you can find it on YouTube

------
reitanqild
Adam Biens series about JavaEE.

